# Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the ring problems



## rockylocky (Jul 4, 2009)

When I try playing 'The Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the ring' the screen goes black and then stays black? I have to go into Task Manager in order to get rid of it.
I have followed all of the steps that are shown on the forum and still get the same thing .

My system specs are:

- Windows Vista Ultimate
- nVidia n-force p5n-e motherboard
- 4GB RAM
- 500GB HDD
- nVidia Geforce 9600GT
- Intel Quad Core 2.4ghz

----------------------------------------------------

Please note I have only just installed this game.

----------------------------------------------------

Please Help me!


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi rockylocky, and welcome to TSF.

My immediate thought is that your system is actually too new for the game. LOTR:FOTR was always very picky about the systems it was run on, even on Windows XP. I'm not surprised you're having trouble running it on Vista.

One thing you can try is running it in Compatibility Mode. Right-click the shortcut, and select Properties. Then click the Compatibility tab, and tick "Run this program in compatibility mode for:". From the dropdown box, select an earlier operating system - to start with, Windows XP with Service Pack 2. If that doens't solve it, try Windows 2000. You can also try ticking some of the boxes below the dropdown, to disable different visual aspects.

Let us know how you go.


----------



## rockylocky (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks very much for your time. I have tried everything on it and I can't get it to work unfortunately lol. It's only a really old game I know but I just really wanted to play it lol.
------------------------------
But again Thankyou 
------------------------------


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

you can also try to run the game on your integrated video card if you have one in your motherboard
to do that you need to go to the BIOS
restart your PC nad hit "DEL" or "F2" depends on your motherboard to enter the BIOS
now look in the BIOS to choose to switch the video card to the integrated card
now switch the Monitor's cable to the built-in video card (integrated)
maybe you have to install the video card drivers it should be in the Motherboard's CD


----------

